# Some new additions...



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Well we sold the motor today and will be getting the new one tonight... Pictures to come tomorrow....
But for now, to draw the eye away from the naked rear... we got stickers!!!! And I think we got a name... But that's to come later.. ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Where you get sticker? And the best rear is a naked one!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

kinda got the jolly roger thing in my head looking at the graphic, but jolly redfish sounds a bit queer. 

congrats on the engine sale, hopefully the mojo will persist with the noe power, that LT25 has some serious slime in the short time you guys have had it.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

congrats garry. by the looks you found a different mootor? speed? are you much mo' happy now?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, different motor..... Its a long story...... The boat runs great with it!! Not sure on the speed, I can't find my gps :-/

ELECTRIC START IS THE BEST!!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Lookin' Good!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice! I gotta get an lt.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Glad you guys found another motor. It's definitely a long story...even with Sophie talking at about a million words a minute.

the gheenoe is lookin' good!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

> Glad you guys found another motor. It's definitely a long story...even with Sophie talking at about a million words a minute.
> 
> the gheenoe is lookin' good!



You're on your own with that comment...... I can't control the beast when it's been agitated!!! ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> [It's definitely a long story...even with Sophie talking at about a million words a minute.
> 
> Your a brave man!



You're on your own with that comment...... I can't control the beast when it's been agitated!!! ;D[/quote]


[smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
Your even braver!!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Somehow after this thread I think that boat's gonna feel just a little smaller the next time you and the Ms's get out fishing if you catch my drift!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Hahaha...
[smiley=smilie-taz.gif] [smiley=smilie-taz.gif] [smiley=smilie-taz.gif]


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Yo Sophie, tell Gary to send me some of those redfish stickers!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Love those action shots. I'd be curious about your Top speed. What ob did you guys have on there before?


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice set up there. Looks like she runs fast with the 2 stroke. 


Justin.


----------



## snookslayer (Sep 15, 2008)

*stickers*

hey gary trout where did you get those stickers


----------

